# 2001 F-150 Plow?



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm considering all of my options for this coming winter. One of the options I am considering is getting a plow for my 01 F-150 4x4. 

Mine is light duty 4.2 V6. I've read that heavier torsion bars, heavier front spring, timbrens, added rear leaf springs, and ballast will help, but what about the tranny? Will it hold up? Can I get a cooler installed, will it hold up then? We average 1-2 snows per week and I'd probably plow 2-4 hours per storm. Residential and small commercial only. I always take my blade off when I'm not using the plow.


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

I have an 02 150 ext cab w/a 5.4 I'm running a RD Fisher 7'6" MM I go up a few rounds on the T bars but that's it no timbrens no heavy front or rear anything bone stock. Mine handles the weight and the heavy pushing fine>


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

As you can see in my avatar I have a 2001 F-150 4x4 4.2L auto and I dont think its anyplace up to being capable for plowing. Its a good truck, but the 4.2 is not a real powerhouse, plus I have herd many horrible storys about guys that plow with this style F-150 who happen to hit a hidden curb or something and pop a torson bar. Torson bars were the most horrible thing ford ever did to there truck. The TTB 4x4s and TIB 4x2s priar to these trucks were WAY stronger. The new style A-arms with the coil over shocks are great also.

If you do decide to go for it you can turn up the torson bars for a few inches of lift in the front. This should help eliminate the sagging of the plow. As for HD torson bars, Im guessing its the ones used off the F-150 7700 package? I have no experence with puting those in a regualr f-1 so do not know what the diffrences may be.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

if you have an automatic tranny, it will already have a cooler on it, standered. suspension adjustments all depend on the plow, and the plow depends on what your doing. 8 ft straight should be no problem, dont run bigger or with wirngs due to the fact you have a smaller engine...it will be harder to push


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Recommend LT series plows for 1/2 tons. Max. 7'6" - 550 lbs. Crank up torsion bars. Small engine - plow in low range, done it for years, no problems.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

meyer has a special plow for the f150 its a 7.5 might wanna check it out at there website


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

VBigFord20 said:


> As you can see in my avatar I have a 2001 F-150 4x4 4.2L auto and I dont think its anyplace up to being capable for plowing. Its a good truck, but the 4.2 is not a real powerhouse, plus I have herd many horrible storys about guys that plow with this style F-150 who happen to hit a hidden curb or something and pop a torson bar. Torson bars were the most horrible thing ford ever did to there truck. The TTB 4x4s and TIB 4x2s priar to these trucks were WAY stronger. The new style A-arms with the coil over shocks are great also.
> 
> If you do decide to go for it you can turn up the torson bars for a few inches of lift in the front. This should help eliminate the sagging of the plow. As for HD torson bars, Im guessing its the ones used off the F-150 7700 package? I have no experence with puting those in a regualr f-1 so do not know what the diffrences may be.


Get a 7'6" plow. Yes the tranny will hold up i have pushed very heavy amounts of snow, no problems with mine at 90K i do have an aux cooler. Also have the 7700 package and timbrens. Its nice to have a powerful engine but not a necessity your not going fast or trying to accelerate quickly when plowing snow. Low range 4X4 and lower gear 1,2, or 3 on the auto tranny and it will push snow fine. Iam sure the "horror storys" are true. That being said i have hit some curbs quite hard nothing popped yet mabe someday all these problems i am supposed to have will occur and it will bite me in the a$$ but so far my truck has withstood the test of time.


----------

